# Hello from Montana!!



## MTBabyD (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!  My name is Danielle and I am from Montana.  Was looking around online today for help with a frosting question (my little bro's bday was yesterday), and decided this site was awesome and I needed to join.  


So here I am.    Not sure if I am supposed to put my bday on here or whatnot so I will edit later if it's needed.  Lol.  Have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, Danielle!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Danielle,
   Welcome to DC. We do like for you to put
your birthday on your profile, So we can wish 
you happy birthday ,You don't need to put the 
year. I didn't put the year on mine

Welcome 
Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Danielle, and welcome!  I used to live in Montana - such a beautiful state!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to DC.  What part of Montana do you live in.  I am in Missoula.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Danielle and welcome to DC 

Lovely to have you onboard!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, Danielle. Welcome to DC.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 2, 2012)

good morning & welcome from manchester uk danielle


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello from South Florida.  As regards frosting, cakes, etc., there are some excellent bakers here (not me) who are always generous with answers and tips.


----------



## chopper (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello from Colorado. Enjoy!


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Baby D, I'm in Whitehall, MT. Welcome.


----------

